# Leader knot



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

I have been using the Albright Knot to join my main line to leader for quite some time now.

I have just put some 4 pound fireline on my Curado baitcaster and I am trying to tie on a 16 lb flurocarbon leader.

I have tied it about 10 times now and everytime it breaks when tested :x 
I am getting very impatient :x :x

Any suggestions, please don't say double uni, I hate tying that knot. :x

Cheers


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

Hope it works.... try this, It's what I use. http://www.fishing-khaolak.com/knots/tw ... eader.html


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

G'day Sel,

I have always used the Albright knot to join leader to main and never had a breakage. You may be pulling to hard to join the lines and it's slowly cutting the line and when you put some weight on it, it breaks. I use 4lb or 6lb for my bass fishing on my threadline outfits with a 10lb leader and have had no problems yet. On my baitcaster outfit, I use 10lb mainline to 17lb leader for trolling or flicking heavier lures. You are well setup and I can't honestly explain why it's happening. Goodluck and hope you work it out before Saturday, those big W bass will find fault in anyones equipment.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I use the stren knot, but its similar to the double uni so don't try it 

Perhaps the leader is just too thick for the mainline. Have you doubled the mainline? Thought about a lighter leader?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sel I got a 50m spool of 7kg fluoro for leaders on 4lb fireline when flatheading and find it difficult to join, however with 4kg fluoro its a different ballgame when knotting.

I am certainly going lighter on the lizard leader with same weight fireline.


----------

